
UTorrent Plus Goes on Pre-Sale for $24.95 - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-plus-goes-on-pre-sale-for-2495-111129/
======
hartror
_Plus will enable users to convert videos and transfer files to external
devices. It also comes with built in anti-virus, remote file-transfers and a
built in media player. Today BitTorrent Inc. announced that Plus will be
released before the holidays and the client has been put on pre-sale for
$24.95 a year._

None of these features are like "oh that would be handy" in fact all of them
are "oh I already have a free tool that probably does that better".

I would expect people who torrent are slightly more savy than the bulk of
internet users and have already found tools for these things if they have the
need.

I am not trying to knock them for trying to find a business model for uTorrent
as when I used it in the past it was a great experience. But this offering
seems a bit weak.

------
martinkallstrom
I had filled in the pre-order form and was just going to click the final order
button when I discovered that it is only valid for the PC/Windows version. I
have both PC and Mac but uTorrent is running on my mac. Why not support both
platforms with the pre-order?

------
kenneth_reitz
This is tragic.

